# Autoglym Fallout remover - any good?



## dave_cassidy1 (May 11, 2010)

Im totally sick of fallot being stuck all over my car. Two weeks ago i fully clayed the car, followed by AG SRP. Last week after washing it i gave it a coat of dodo orange crush and red mist. Paintwork was excellent. This weeken when i have came to wash the car, its covered in some sort of fallout which is bonded to the paint, and its not the first time this has happened.  

Anyway, ive found he only way to remove this is by claying which is time consuming, labour intensive and not something i would want to do every week or fortnight. I've just noticed AG fallout remover on their website, has anyone tried this product? is it any good? and do you think it would strip wax / polish from the car.

Sorry for the essay peeps but you can see my frustration, so annoying after you put all the time and effot into looking after the paintwork and then this happens on a regular basis


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I've used it before, I think it does remove lsp protection, although I am not sure on that.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

me too, has any one else used ag fallout remover before and also is it an acid that eats your paint???


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

halam said:


> me too, has any one else used ag fallout remover before and also is it an acid that eats your paint???


Says on the bottle "safe on paint" :thumb:


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

I am a fan of alot of autoglym products and their fallout remover is no exception.
From a personal point of view, anytime that I have to use fallout remover, I always make sure the car gets some protection at the end with a sealant or wax. I couldn't say if that is necessary, but I do it for my piece of mind and ensuring I'm not short changing my customers.


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

dave_cassidy1 said:


> Im totally sick of fallot being stuck all over my car. Two weeks ago i fully clayed the car, followed by AG SRP. Last week after washing it i gave it a coat of dodo orange crush and red mist. Paintwork was excellent. This weeken when i have came to wash the car, its covered in some sort of fallout which is bonded to the paint, and its not the first time this has happened.
> 
> Anyway, ive found he only way to remove this is by claying which is time consuming, labour intensive and not something i would want to do every week or fortnight. I've just noticed AG fallout remover on their website, has anyone tried this product? is it any good? and do you think it would strip wax / polish from the car.
> 
> Sorry for the essay peeps but you can see my frustration, so annoying after you put all the time and effot into looking after the paintwork and then this happens on a regular basis


sorry but on a different note do you live near boro dave??, think i see the car in your sig some mornings going over newport bridge??


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> me too, has any one else used ag fallout remover before and *also is it an acid that eats your paint???*


Used it a lot, much easier than clay. And no, it doesn't eat your paint!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

dave_cassidy1 said:


> Im totally sick of fallot being stuck all over my car. Two weeks ago i fully clayed the car, followed by AG SRP. Last week after washing it i gave it a coat of dodo orange crush and red mist. Paintwork was excellent. This weeken when i have came to wash the car, its covered in some sort of fallout which is bonded to the paint, and its not the first time this has happened.
> 
> Anyway, ive found he only way to remove this is by claying which is time consuming, labour intensive and not something i would want to do every week or fortnight. I've just noticed AG fallout remover on their website, has anyone tried this product? is it any good? and do you think it would strip wax / polish from the car.
> 
> Sorry for the essay peeps but you can see my frustration, so annoying after you put all the time and effot into looking after the paintwork and then this happens on a regular basis


If it is designed to remove metal particles and all sorts of nasty fallout do you really think it would be wax safe???



halam said:


> me too, has any one else used ag fallout remover before and also is it an acid that eats your paint???


Don't think Autoglym are going to design a product for use on paint that will dissolve it. I have heard good reviews on AG fallout remover and also the Autosmart one too, might buy the later myself.


----------



## clubman (May 18, 2011)

Haven't seen that AG product in the shops. Will keep an eye open.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if it works like iron x on wheels 
Found this site selling it.
http://www.uksupplydirect.com/p/327/fallout-remover-5ltr


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

If it's anything like Autosmarts offering, it will not bleed like iron-x but will do the same job at a much cheaper price tag. It's still not the same with no bleeding though..........


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I have some fallout remover, is it safe on wheels like iron x? Is it acid based?


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I really don't like the idea of using acid on my car or wheels. I don't want to blister the alloy if it has any pinholes in. I think I will stick to my ag acid free wheel cleaner as much as I want to use my ag fr.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Maxolen one is acid has been used by Machine for correction....:doublesho

Had been told Hauliers use on there wagons left overnight....


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

james_death said:


> The Maxolen one is acid has been used by Machine for correction....:doublesho
> 
> Had been told Hauliers use on there wagons left overnight....


Is that maxolen fallout remover?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

j3ggo said:


> Is that maxolen fallout remover?


Yes...

Tested the Bilt Hamber Fallout Remover with colour change Sunday Review to follow.

The Bilt Hamber i Like it a lot....:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

james_death said:


> Yes...
> 
> Tested the Bilt Hamber Fallout Remover with colour change Sunday Review to follow.
> 
> The Bilt Hamber i Like it a lot....:thumb:


Me too i will be ordering more and it smells nice..........

although the AG stuff works its not the most skin friendly (read the cossh sheet before use)


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Section 8 for those who don't have the MSDS to hand:

8. EXPOSURE CONTROLS / PERSONAL PROTECTION
Respiratory protection: Respiratory protection not required.
Hand protection: Nitrile gloves.
Eye protection: Safety glasses. Ensure eye bath is to hand.
Skin protection: Protective clothing.

Good working practice when working with any liquid chemical.


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Good stuff. couldnt imagine it would help protection such as wax


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Autoglym said:


> Section 8 for those who don't have the MSDS to hand:
> 
> 8. EXPOSURE CONTROLS / PERSONAL PROTECTION
> Respiratory protection: Respiratory protection not required.
> ...


It puts me off using it on my car.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Most users have one thing better than an eyebath to hand... The garden hose 

Love the "safety glasses" bit safety glasses are almost useless against liquid splashes unless you get a big glug of it straight on the lens

http://web.princeton.edu/sites/ehs/labsafetymanual/sec6c.htm

something like this is what you want they are not overly expensive









http://www.arco.co.uk/products/342600/65914/Contract+Indirect+Vent+Anti+Mist+Goggle

avoid ones with direct ventilation eg


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Ben Gum said:


> Not good enough I am afraid... if you get a splash of smart wheels in your eye whilst you are doing your dilution, you will be doing extremely well to get that hose on and into your eye before permanent damage is done. Even if you do manage it, you are spraying all manner of dirt/bugs/germ/etc. into an open wound - you might be getting the product out but god knows what other harm you would do. All this is assuming you aren't too busy yelling as the product basically turns your eyeball into soap...
> 
> Yup.... some of the routinely used products are extremely nasty!!


I was referring to the AG link above about keeping an eye bath handy by the time you have filled the eye bath with eye wash solution as you say with some chemicals it can be too late a hose is a bit quicker and in the case of the nasty ones a free flowing stream of water removes the chemical much faster rather than just diluting it  or in extreme cases spreads the contamination over a much wider area... Remember doing some training on highly corrosive chemical burns the advice was not to do anything bar wrap in clingfilm and await the Ambulance to take you away for specialist decontamination


----------



## Streetfighter (May 27, 2008)

Morning all!

Bit of a thread resurrection here... has anyone used this product on cars with wraps or PPF? Would appreciate hearing your experience/ recommendations.

Cheers!


----------

